# problems areas with All-Roads?



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

Is there any? There must be a few weaknessses.
I am seriously considering a used one for my growing family...like a 2001-2003. Love the styling and AWD, of course. TIA








Either that or Volvo V70 AWD..which I know are pretty decent.


----------



## olhouck (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: problems areas with All-Roads? (Jim's16VScirocco)*

I bought a used 2004 Allroad 2.7T with 8300 miles on it. It has the pirelli tires, which seem to be wearing fast (a known problem with Pirelli). I have no problems.


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: problems areas with All-Roads? (olhouck)*

Thanx...I sure hope no problems at that mileage...almost NEW !
What is the warranty on yours, btw ?
I'm looking for a 20-40K car myself. Silver, un-modded.


----------



## olhouck (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: problems areas with All-Roads? (Jim's16VScirocco)*

Mu Allroad is included in the "certified" used car program. I have the remainder of the standard warrantee and then the "Certified" warrentee from there up to 100,000 miles. The dealer, Bernardsville Audi (NJ) is terrific. I have bought both new and used from them.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: problems areas with All-Roads? (olhouck)*

only problem areas:
goes through ANY tire fast = car is 4300 lbs with 225 width tires
goes through rear pads alittle quick, not a big deal though
goes through gas fast, if you have a heavy right foot.

my '04 is Giac chipped @ 320hp/360tq and i get 24mpg at 65mph cruise.


----------



## Steve F's 3.2 TT (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: problems areas with All-Roads? (Jim's16VScirocco)*

I had a 2001 allroad for 2.5 years and 23,000 miles. I note the front brakes tend to warp the rotors after some moderate mountain driving. I think it was because the calipers are so large they hold the heat over the rotor and warp them. Audi dealer just replaced the pads & rotors at 20k miles.
The rotors cannot be resurfaced, so they may need replacement with the front pads. Perhaps there are better aftermarket rotors out there.
Sometimes there is a lag in the drive by wire throttle versus turbo versus tip programming, but it does require some adapting to drive it.
It is a VERY comfortable high speed touring wagon and has killer looks.


----------



## winter (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Jim, my un-modded 02 AR, silver with 28k miles (currently) will be for sale come spring/summer 2005, as we are looking to get a Touareg. The AR has been awesome, no major problems to speak of. Yes, it's hard on tires and brakes, but not all that bad. It's given me, my wife and kids great service and safety, and if they continued making AR's, i'd buy a new one.


----------



## wabbit993 (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: problems areas with All-Roads? (Jim's16VScirocco)*

I have an '01 allroad with 45k ,there hasn't really been any major problems but just minor ones. At around 40k both my turbo bypass valves failed, recc getting an aftermarket one. I had a center diff seal leak and secondary air pump going bad. other than that it has been a great car.


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: problems areas with All-Roads? (Jim's16VScirocco)*

Answers:
Its a high end.. hi maintenance car...after the warranty is gone. Do not buy one without an Audi Certified extended to 100k unless the deal is so good you can afford to buy your own exclusionary aftermarket warranty. (2500-3000.00) or pocket 300 a month for future repairs. NOTHING is cheap for an allroad. 7.5 quarts of M1 0-40 oil, a mann filter: $60-$70+ for a change..after Audi's maint to 50K. A brake job at a delaer is an easy $700, becaus they rotors are one time use... no cutting and they are weak. 3 sets in 50K, but my current set has 20K on them and are fine.
My ar turned 50K today its an 03 6 speed I bought new and I love the car more than any car I have ever owned and i'm 47. It is the 5th Audi in my family and all we drive are audi and vw cars. That being said.... it is the least reliable of any audi I have ever owned. 
I've been through turbos (replaced only in pairs) they are a known weak link. The either will blow or they won't regardless of chipping, abuse, etc. I know calm drivers who lost them at 20K miles and aggreessively chipped drivers who still have them at 75k miles. Its a crap shoot. They are the same small KO3 tubos that the 1.8T uses.
I've also had return oil lines, cam seals, rear dif seals along with brakes, and ABS Codes, etc. All replaced by Audi, BUT...BUT.... its an incredible car.
It will, in stock 6 speed form, keep up with most anything on the road, and beat out all but the best. With a chip/DiPP.. you can do anything. All it needs are H-sport sway bars, a Drive Train Stabilizer Bar, and Much better rubber and you are set. It is an incredible sleeper grand touring car.
If you want more reliability and drivability Find a a 4.2.V8 allroad. it works the tip tranny better than the 2.7T and it has more stock power as well.


_Modified by paulsb01 at 1:34 PM 2/8/2005_


----------



## BeechSierra (Jan 29, 2005)

Bought my '02 allroad second hand with 14K miles on it. It now has 54K on it and has had ZERO problems. It's a 2.7, automatic and has performed flawlessly. ZERO problems, zip, nada, nil! Straight factory car with no mods. Usual maintenance and that has been it.


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: (BeechSierra)*

You are a lucky one... nothing? no Brake Throttle Lag? No waiting for the turbo to spool up before the car downshifts or goes? WOW... I'm impresssed


----------



## BeechSierra (Jan 29, 2005)

Rather be lucky than good!


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (BeechSierra)*

Thanks for all the honest replies.... I would think/hope anything under 50K in miles there would be little or no problems...but probably with any make there will be lemons at low miles.
I already have one expensive car to maintain car ...certainly don't my wife in one as well.







So maybe a generic Quattro Avant would be better (?)

_Modified by Jim's16VScirocco at 2:25 PM 2-9-2005_


_Modified by Jim's16VScirocco at 2:26 PM 2-9-2005_


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: (Jim's16VScirocco)*

ask on the generic a6 forum


----------



## cctdi (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: problems areas with All-Roads? (Jim's16VScirocco)*

After a year with the 4.2 I traded it with Touareg tdi; both cars have the same glitche- the pop up of the unwanted warning signs that dealer couldn't fixed for a couple tryings.


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: problems areas with All-Roads? (cctdi)*

So what you are saying.. sounds like confirmation of many other things....
The problems are not so much as the cars, but in the dealer's lack of ability to provide good and correct service.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: problems areas with All-Roads? (paulsb01)*

our 03 6spd allroad is holding up well. it just hit 36k and has had zero issues, it will likely be chipped sometine this spring and has had zero brake issues yet and i put 5k miles on in the last month.


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

*APR Chip FS*

I have an APR chip for the 03 6 speed if you want to buy it.
Stock program and power program..switchable via your cruise control button. 600+ install new.. You can have it for $300. All you need is a local shop to install it..it take about an hour.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: APR Chip FS (paulsb01)*

might want to check the allroad forum on audiworld...pretty active...
I lurk there from time to time.... 
IIRC, there's even a guy with UID "paulroad" over there.....


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: APR Chip FS (silver30v)*

I'm in both...there's only one paulroad..... ;-)


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: APR Chip FS (paulsb01)*

FYI....got my family a 2001 2.7TT 6-speed w/nav, etc...Atlas grey w/black/grey leather...stole it at 18K$








Full records, orig. window sticker, mint, doctor owned with stage 2 chip. Nice ride. 320 hp sound right with a chip like that?...think he said GIAC.
Now, how do I lower it even more thru the VAG-COM?


----------



## GTI-n-IT (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: APR Chip FS (Jim's16VScirocco)*

That is an amazing deal I would think...I will have to look for something like that, the closest I could get was around $28-30K even for a used one...geez.


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: APR Chip FS (GTI-n-IT)*

I think so too...my bud wholesales cars and this one the local Audi dealer took on trade and they 'gave' it to him, saving them a trip to the auction with it. Has 60K on it. He's kinda the local Audi used car dooode and they always hook him up....how's $17K for a 00 A8 with 48K on it? We can get you one too!! PM me. I'm not kiddin either.
I couldn't find a decent one under 23K$ myself. Defintely wanted a stick, which from what I saw was hard to come by.
....registering the AllRoad tomorrow...pix to follow !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hammerdog63 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: problems areas with All-Roads? (wabbit993)*

On your secondary air pump, was that part of the self-leveling suspension?


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: problems areas with All-Roads? (hammerdog63)*

Hmmm, secondary airpump? I apologize I'm not following, I'm a noob AllRoader. I hear it when I change the ride height though. Must be what you say.
Suspension has three settings; high, higher, and way too high. Couple of S-listers local said I could dial down the ride thru the VAG-COM.


----------



## GTI-n-IT (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: APR Chip FS (Jim's16VScirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim’s16VScirocco* »_I think so too...my bud wholesales cars and this one the local Audi dealer took on trade and they 'gave' it to him, saving them a trip to the auction with it. Has 60K on it. He's kinda the local Audi used car dooode and they always hook him up....how's $17K for a 00 A8 with 48K on it? We can get you one too!! PM me. I'm not kiddin either. 

Thanks for the offer, but I am not really looking for anything other than a wagon. I am not against an A4 or A6 wagon, but the A8 might be a little too nice for me, I am sure I would not take the time it would need to stay looking pretty. I love the allroads, but I would consider anything AWD at this point...


----------

